# Western Dwarf Beardie Hatchlings



## Timotei (Dec 12, 2006)

Here's the first pic of my Western Dwarf Beardies hatching:







He's poked his head through, but im a bit worried cos he is not moving at all. is this normal ??


----------



## MrSpike (Dec 12, 2006)

Should be fine mate, once they are out they wil be a bit slow for the first day then start to pump up with energy.

Hope they all hath for you!


----------



## Timotei (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks MrSpike, that puts my mind at ease... does anyone else hav any ideas ? Everyone agree ??


----------



## JasonL (Dec 12, 2006)

Don't worry, be patient, can take 12 hours to come out fully and another day before they over active.


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Dec 12, 2006)

wow theyre cute!!


----------



## lizardlover (Dec 12, 2006)

Kool pics!!!
good luck with them all hatching.
hope it all works out
-Jared


----------



## Timotei (Dec 12, 2006)

More pics: In the last 9 hours his head has moved slightly, and the egg has caved in more.
















Is this normal ?

Oh and BTW, a lot of people hav PM'd me asking whether it's possible to buy some of these if ur living over east, and im sorry to say it, but the answer is no  WA's regs don't allow interstate trading.


----------



## hornet (Dec 12, 2006)

dont that, i'm sure we are allowed to purchase from you guys, i have heard of people getting imbricata carpets from over there


----------



## MrSpike (Dec 12, 2006)

hornet, i think the average keeper/breeder cannot export, but commercial business' and collectors can? 

Someone correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## Jonathon (Dec 12, 2006)

Those people would have got them from a licenced dealer not a keeper.


----------



## Timotei (Dec 12, 2006)

Yeh, thats true, i spose eastern states guys dont hav the same sort of system with dealers keepers takers and farmers...


----------



## MrSpike (Dec 12, 2006)

hey tim, what is their scientific name?


----------



## Timotei (Dec 13, 2006)

Pogona minor minor


----------



## Adam (Dec 13, 2006)

He looks sooo cute!!! His egg looks like his own little sleeping bag. LOL


----------



## Timotei (Dec 13, 2006)

Hahaha! That's wat i sed too! They look lyk little kids in sleeping bags having a sleepover 

Hav a look at the pics from this morning:





That little guy made it out ok.




































YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ok, NOW wat do i do ??


----------



## FAY (Dec 13, 2006)

They are exhausted after breaking out! Beautiful babies!!


----------



## Timotei (Dec 13, 2006)

They are, although one is now up and about, running around for a bit then collapsing and sleeping for a few minutes!


----------



## Hickson (Dec 13, 2006)

Timotei said:


> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ok, NOW wat do i do ???


Find some really really really really small crickets.

What are those larger eggs?



Hix


----------



## Timotei (Dec 13, 2006)

More photos:





Their tank





The first one to hatch





The close second

They're soooooo cool!


----------



## Timotei (Dec 14, 2006)

There they all are!


----------



## python blue (Dec 15, 2006)

how cute i want one


----------



## Timotei (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## MrSpike (Dec 15, 2006)

I really want one, there goes the rest of my money...


----------



## Jakee (Dec 15, 2006)

Can yoo keep western dwarf beardies outside ?


----------



## cam (Dec 15, 2006)

I no a breeder in Sydney. So im happy. Congrats on the clutch


----------



## hornet (Dec 15, 2006)

it is legal for an ordinary keeper to export to eastern states but the export fee is $180


----------



## hornet (Dec 15, 2006)

cam, can you get me in contact with this breeder?


----------



## Timotei (Dec 16, 2006)

i find it funny that all u guys want these guys so badly, and all us westerners want vitticeps so badly lol


----------



## MrSpike (Dec 16, 2006)

I'd be happy to give you 2 centrals for 2 of these guys


----------



## weptyle (Dec 16, 2006)

nice pics

i hope they all hatch


----------



## lizardlover (Dec 16, 2006)

those last pics look great!!! they all look like they've recover and they're all looking pretty active....enjoy!!!!


----------



## Reptilian (Dec 16, 2006)

Congrats, and to all those askin about buyin...I know from experience...We in WA can sell to you over there. we can also buy ANY other herp apart from pythons providing they are on WA license...

So we can sell anything on license, and can buy any elapids, skinks, dragons, monitors etc that are on our license...


----------



## Timotei (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeh, but u hav to be a DEALER


----------

